# engine swap



## 110319 (Mar 2, 2008)

having driven home my first MH i think it needs more power! its a Peugeot boxer with a 2.5 non turbo, think i'll work out how to "turn up the pump" first but has anyone swapped a non turbo for a turbo engine?


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Turbo*

Don't change the engine - just fit a Turbo! Look up other links - plenty of information available for Companies etc. Enjoy!!!

Sundial


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree get a turbo fitted lots of specialists out in the market place


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

noooo  

turbo d's often have dif cams, stronger cranks, intercoolers, different injector pumps, different injectors etc etc

be careful


----------



## 110319 (Mar 2, 2008)

as johng said i think an engine swap is the best option, a couple of people i know in the Motor trade are watching the salvage available at the minute mmm 2.8turbo mmmm


----------

